# Masa Harina vs. Harina de Maiz



## PA Baker

Are these two things the same thing?

I have a recipe I'm dying to make for sweet corn cake.  It calls for masa harina (corn flour) but I can't find it in any of my local stores.  They do, however, carry harina de maiz and based on the recipies on the package and the description of it, it seems to be the same thing.  I think.  Does anyone know for sure?


----------



## jennyema

I am pretty certain that they are the same thing... but to confuse you further.....      look at this!  http://www.delicatezze.com/Masa-Harina-De-Maiz-Ethnic.html


----------



## PA Baker

AAAAACK!  My head is spinning!!!


----------



## Magia

They are the exact same thing: corn flour.  They all are, MasaHarina, Maseca, Torti-Ya, Nixtamal, etc, etc...


----------

